# Configurer Gmail dans Mail



## godway (5 Février 2012)

Bonjour, je suis en train de configurer mail et j'ai un problème.
J'ai un compte gmail. J'ai su l'entrer dans MAil.
Pourriez-vous me dire comment on peut modifier l'option d'archivage de gmail, pour que gmail n'archive aucun message..
Car parfois quand je supprime un message avec mail, il réapparait...
CAr pour les supprimer à tous jamais, je dois obligatoirement passé par gmail.com

Bien à vous


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Février 2012)

En bas de cette page il y a quelques posts qui te seront peut être utiles.
et tu trouveras aussi quelques explications sur le site de Google ici:
http://support.google.com/mail/bin/topic.py?hl=fr&topic=1669040&from=12769&rd=1


----------

